# How many times can you install windows 7 retail



## wwfn

You will need a key for each one. You cannot use the same key on muiltple computers. Upgrading windows 7 should work. I upgraded vista to windows 7 without an issue but it was the beta at that time.


----------



## Asus Mobile

No you cannot buy 1 copy of Windows and install on 3 computers. And yes if you upgrade you might have to activate again.


----------



## Pir

If you buy a licence copy of Windows 7 you will be able to install it onto 3 pc's, but if you buy the OEM aka systembuilder copy you are only allowed to install it on one pc.


----------



## 45nm

10 times with a retail key. If you are using an MSDN/Technet key that means 100 maximum reactivations with all 10 keys.


----------



## IronZ

Where do you guys get this info? Not doubting you, I just want to know, hehe. I couldn't find it when I looked a couple of weeks ago.

Z


----------



## PENSION15

Hi just got a technet key does this mean I can install it on ten different pc's and activate it on all of them fine without any problems?
Got windows 7 ultimate

Thank you guys for the help so far


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

As many times as you want (no limits to swapping computers and such. It is good for 1 computer at a time though, otherwise you will need more licenses.

EDIT: They will activate fine on all 10 PC's, but they will not be properly licensed (meaning that Microsoft can see that the license is being used on 10 PC's at the same time, and that they have "options" (you can probably guess what they are legally allowed to do).


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I got a MSDN Student account..So that means I can use my Windows 7 x86 and x64's 10 times each? W/ one key??


----------



## richardbb85

i don't get this

i bought Windows 7 Pro from microsoft, and i have it installed on my PC right now. say my PC crash, can i use the same CD/CD key to activate it on my next PC?


----------



## prophetd7

Can I get new key, after upgrade of my pc, and fresh install of win7, the key I got, couldn't activate my win7, how can i undo this, without buying a new key?

I have my win7, by MSDN, i got one key...

Can I get new key, or will they 'revive' my existing key?

Thanks.


----------



## wheth4400

This is simple, OEM copies are tied to a single computer, usually by the MB's Hash value. They can only be installed on one computer and can be reactivated if need be, like if your computer crashes.

Retail copies can upgrade with you, like if you replace your system every six months, it can be installed on the new hardware, but must be unistalled from your old system.

If you need a copy of 7 for three computers MS does offer Home Premium Family Pack.

Oh and I do believe the technet keys are considered OEM keys.


----------



## keyboard_commando

I have installed 2 instances of one Win 7 license - on two different computers. You just confirm over the phone it's your license. No questions asked.


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keyboard_commando* 
I have installed 2 instances of one Win 7 license - on two different computers. You just confirm over the phone it's your license. No questions asked.

except that is against their EULA and things as such cannot be discussed on here.


----------



## keyboard_commando

Thats why I said, No Questions asked. I neither endorse it, or care a you know what.


----------



## gruven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wheth4400* 
This is simple, OEM copies are tied to a single computer, usually by the MB's Hash value. They can only be installed on one computer and can be reactivated if need be, like if your computer crashes.

Retail copies can upgrade with you, like if you replace your system every six months, it can be installed on the new hardware, but must be unistalled from your old system.

If you need a copy of 7 for three computers MS does offer Home Premium Family Pack.

Oh and I do believe the technet keys are considered OEM keys.

Technet keys are retail keys, and the family pack deal has expired. You can still find it in small towns, but they no longer offer it past that.


----------



## PENSION15

Where does it ask you to comfirm over the phone does a box come up when installing with the key
Sorry for the nooby question don't know much


----------



## gruven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PENSION15* 
Where does it ask you to comfirm over the phone does a box come up when installing with the key
Sorry for the nooby question don't know much

If it is a valid key it will install fine, but when it tries to activate it will tell you it is already activated and give you a phone number to call (if you have already activated the key on a computer).

You will have to have 3 separate keys to install 7 on 3 computers and activate them. If you install it, activate it, and then install and activate it on another, it will probably deactivate the first one. This is why you need a different key for each pc.


----------



## PENSION15

Ok thank you very much +1


----------



## ardentx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222* 
I got a MSDN Student account..So that means I can use my Windows 7 x86 and x64's 10 times each? W/ one key??

It means you can use them for development. Not giving out to people etc etc


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ardentx* 
It means you can use them for development. Not giving out to people etc etc

as in building, testing, uninstalling, self networking, stuff like that for classes mainly if I understand correctly. It is like a "Project use" copy if you will.


----------



## ardentx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StretchNuts* 
as in building, testing, uninstalling, self networking, stuff like that for classes mainly if I understand correctly. It is like a "Project use" copy if you will.

Exactly, same goes for technet. It is used for people to test future deployments. Not for personal use.

People abusing technet, MSDN and indeed VLS could ruin it for the rest of us. People sell their technet licenses online etc.


----------



## randomshat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keyboard_commando* 
I have installed 2 instances of one Win 7 license - on two different computers. You just confirm over the phone it's your license. No questions asked.

I dual-boot 32 and 64 bit for developing purposes so I did the same, called activation up after online one said no and it allowed it no problem


----------



## KG363

What is the limit on change for an OEM. I am going to buy Win 7 in the next few days and I would much rather spend $100 than $200


----------



## xL3TH4Lx

i have windows 7 home premium $200 and i have it on 2 pc at once but it wont let me have it on 3.....


----------

